# Feds Try to Close the OCEAN Because of Shutdown



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

http://www.breitbart.com

Next up.... feds try to close the atmosphere and make breathing illegal!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I saw a snippet on CNN in the airport yesterday where that moron Piers Morgan was actually blaming the Gulf hurricane on the government shutdown! What was worse, he had a whole studio of bobblehead sheeple sitting in his studio agreeing with him. (I tried to find it on CNN.com but could not and my blood pressure cannot stand any more searching for it.)


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Piers Morgan is the biggest fool since the 3 Stooges. Too bad the Brits won't take him back.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Piers Morgan is the biggest fool since the 3 Stooges. Too bad the Brits won't take him back.


At least the Stooges were funny. This idiot is just pathetic. You would think, since we kick the Brit's butts twice, we would be able to just send him back regardless of whether they want him or not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make it hurt the president said and they are trying.


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

The feds think they own the whole world. That's why if you don't pay your taxes (protection money) they will take your house, even if it's fully paid for by you. You don't own your property in their eyes. If you get caught with large amounts of cash, they will steal it from you and say it must have been drug money.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> http://www.breitbart.com
> 
> Next up.... feds try to close the atmosphere and make breathing illegal!


I like a lot of the comment under that article.  See how many votes impeaching him got? :shock: Yet the press won't even whisper that word...


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

A lot of people are thinking it, but the media is bought and paid for.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Doommaker said:


> A lot of people are thinking it, but the media is bought and paid for.


"paid for"? That would imply they are prostituting themselves. No, I just think the media are sluts and doing it for free.


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

You have a point, they probably enjoy what they do.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is more block off viewing are along the Road to Rushmore
Rushmore blockage stirs anger in S.D. | Argus Leader | argusleader.com


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It is just plain hateful. Here is something I was thinking about. Everyone keeps saying that the police and troops will take the citizens side if something were to happen. I know it is a smaller scale but it sure looks like they are siding witht he government here. This is their livelihood and they have mouths to feed. Just goes to show ya how much control the government has!!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> It is just plain hateful. Here is something I was thinking about. Everyone keeps saying that the police and troops will take the citizens side if something were to happen. I know it is a smaller scale but it sure looks like they are siding witht he government here. This is their livelihood and they have mouths to feed. Just goes to show ya how much control the government has!!


Anybody who thinks troops or police will side with citizens in a crisis of _any_ kind, has never been in the service, and is a *FOOL*. FACT!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, he is the king after all....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Anybody who thinks troops or police will side with citizens in a crisis of _any_ kind, has never been in the service, and is a *FOOL*. FACT!


Boy, isn't that the truth. The police and troops will shoot the crap out of the civilians. Oath keepers be damned. It won't change until, and it's a big IF, the shooting/carnage is bad enough that some in the military have second thought. I doubt we'd get to that point as the civilians would most likely give up before that point is reached. And an underground movement later would be crushed just as ruthlessly.

Anyone who thinks different is delusional.

I have said it before and I'll say it again, we've had a big slide down the slippery slope in Amerika and the last 5 years was a kick to the accelerator. We are past the tipping point. No going back. Too many amerikans have their hands out and vote that way. Will it be a "revolution"? No, just a change to a "new Amerika"', one "we" don't like but one the new generation will, in fully apathy, accept.

Now, back your your regular scheduled programming and the recliner.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> "paid for"? That would imply they are prostituting themselves. No, I just think the media are sluts and doing it for free.


I do believe they are paid for by the corporations that fund them. Who owns the TV stations, news channels, and newspapers? Find them and find the puppet master. It would be great to see politicians wear NASCAR jackets so we would know who owns them. It was something I noticed when I was working in Washington DC, Look for who is standing behind the politician, passing them little pieces of paper and you find who they answer to and who is funding them.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> It is just plain hateful. Here is something I was thinking about. Everyone keeps saying that the police and troops will take the citizens side if something were to happen. I know it is a smaller scale but it sure looks like they are siding witht he government here. This is their livelihood and they have mouths to feed. Just goes to show ya how much control the government has!!


They are not siding with the government, do you show up for work if you're laid off and not getting paid? I know for a fact that federal agent friends of mine are volunteering to escort vets from the airports to the memorials on their weekends. I guess you can call that siding against the government. I'm working for free right now because I'm considered essential and we have a job to do that we can't walk away from. I know I will get paid soon enough and if not then I'm joining the ranks of the unemployed. I think the nonessential staffs are lucky in that they can find work in the mean time to make a little money and they will receive back pay. Essential employees have to still show up to work and they haven't said anything about back pay, just that they should resume paying us at an undetermined time.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> They tried to block off access to Mt. Vernon, George Washington's home, even though it is PRIVATELY owned. The Mt. Vernon organization contacted the Feds to remove THEIR barriers from the organization's property, they did, then put them back up the following day. This has been a continuing situation. The Federal Park Service blocks access to the parking lots of private property, the owners complain, the Feds take the barriers down, then the next day they are back up. The Feds have tried the same on State parks, and have actually MORE employees at the WW2 and Viet Nam memorials working NOW to keep Veterans OUT then they did when they before the shutdown. The sole purpose of this is to get people upset about the shutdown, and it is working for me, only not the way the regime thought it would. What a bunch of scumbags.


Not a fact. When I get back home I can PM you photos from my friends in DC that have been sending me of them escorting Vets to the Vietnam Memorial, WWII Memorial, and the Korean Memorial. The access to many sites in DC have been limited and outright closed because if you don't have staff, the memorials will be vandalized, people suck. My friends who are working in the government are either furloughed or are working limited hours and decided to help out. A lot of the information put out is very political in nature, for example the first reports from the WWII memorial; don't you think it's strange that senators just happened to be there? Senator Bachmann claimed she was on break heard the commotion and ran down there (WWII Memorial) to help out. If you have ever been to DC, you know this is impossible.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I do believe they are paid for by the corporations that fund them. Who owns the TV stations, news channels, and newspapers? Find them and find the puppet master. It would be great to see politicians wear NASCAR jackets so we would know who owns them. It was something I noticed when I was working in Washington DC, Look for who is standing behind the politician, passing them little pieces of paper and you find who they answer to and who is funding them.


THIS MAN IS A GENIUS! I love the idea!

Can just imagine them all walking out of the capital posing for pictures, swapping baseball hats between "sponcors", pounding down Cokes. "We never would have got that bill passed if it weren't for the endurance and strength I now have from Cialis! GO TEAM SOROS!!!".


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Now, even Hollywood is jumping on the government shutdown bandwagon. Check out the soon to be released government shutdown disaster movies due to come out soon:

The Morlock Revolt: Government Shutdown Disaster Movies


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Now, even Hollywood is jumping on the government shutdown bandwagon. Check out the soon to be released government shutdown disaster movies due to come out soon:
> 
> The Morlock Revolt: Government Shutdown Disaster Movies


Like it!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Boy, isn't that the truth. The police and troops will shoot the crap out of the civilians. Oath keepers be damned. It won't change until, and it's a big IF, the shooting/carnage is bad enough that some in the military have second thought. I doubt we'd get to that point as the civilians would most likely give up before that point is reached. And an underground movement later would be crushed just as ruthlessly.
> 
> Anyone who thinks different is delusional.
> 
> ...


I know I'm not delusional and I know I will not follow an illegal order but if someone is pissed at the government and want to kill me to prove a point to the government, know that I will defend myself. Switch your brain to receive when I say that if you think you can use me as an example and kill me because you hate the government, I do this for a living, try and kill me, I will light you the **** up! Have a nice day 

Sorry for the bluntness but I'm starting to see around here (New Mexico) that are pissed at the government and are using us as their sounding board. I tell them to take it up with their congressmen and representatives because I'm sick of it too. Shooting me to prove a point to the government isn't going to change the government.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> They are not siding with the government, do you show up for work if you're laid off and not getting paid? I know for a fact that federal agent friends of mine are volunteering to escort vets from the airports to the memorials on their weekends. I guess you can call that siding against the government. I'm working for free right now because I'm considered essential and we have a job to do that we can't walk away from. I know I will get paid soon enough and if not then I'm joining the ranks of the unemployed. I think the nonessential staffs are lucky in that they can find work in the mean time to make a little money and they will receive back pay. Essential employees have to still show up to work and they haven't said anything about back pay, just that they should resume paying us at an undetermined time.


I see what you are saying. However, I think there will be a major part of police and military that will choose to feed their family so they don't join the ranks of the unemployed. Just because they have essential jobs.

How many of the essential employees can afford to pay their bills and feed their families if the guberment was to stay shut down for 5-6 months? Where is the line in the sand where they say "**** YOU" to Obummer and this government we have? If they wont do it now, I'm not very sure they will do it down the road..


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I see what you are saying. However, I think there will be a major part of police and military that will choose to feed their family so they don't join the ranks of the unemployed. Just because they have essential jobs.
> 
> How many of the essential employees can afford to pay their bills and feed their families if the guberment was to stay shut down for 5-6 months? Where is the line in the sand where they say "**** YOU" to Obummer and this government we have? If they wont do it now, I'm not very sure they will do it down the road..


I'm one of the essential employees and I'm still doing my job without pay. I don't know when we when or if we will be paid but I will cross that bridge when I get there. I'm doing the same job that I have always done and if it comes down to it I will always have options. I'm not dependent on the government for my survival like a person on welfare is and I'm surprised that you don't look at them as more of a threat. You are right in that I can't go 6 months without a paycheck so I will find something else to make a living. I'm currently looking for another job just in case and I found one working for a mining company if the government doesn't start paying its bills. I don't know why people are freaking out about national parks not being open, it's not like they won't be there when this all blows over. 
I hate Obama and his administration, I even hate his fat cow of a wife but like the rest of the country I can't do much about it because the American people chose these losers.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I seen where they shut down Mount Rushmore, then people were parking way outside and taking pictures. So the government decided to shut the road down so far out that they couldn't even take pics from outside the park.. What kind of bullshit is that? I wonder if the decision maker on that one was a DC goon.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I seen where they shut down Mount Rushmore, then people were parking way outside and taking pictures. So the government decided to shut the road down so far out that they couldn't even take pics from outside the park.. What kind of bullshit is that? I wonder if the decision maker on that one was a DC goon.


It's called liability. No staff on duty and if these people are on the property the government is responsible if anything happens to them.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

As for people freaking out about parks. It's just the principle that they are using them as pawns. If any other company you were at decided not to pay, would people still stay? What makes the government so special.

Listen, I am pro law enforcement. I was in the Marines and my fiance was a police officer before she was hit head on by a 70yr old nun and couldn't go back. When I got out, I almost went into law enforcement. I decided to go contractor route instead and then was a commercial scuba diver on oil rigs instead.. Several of my friends are LEO's. Most of them are fed up with it anymore. It seems if they fart too loud, someone has it on video or posts it on facebook. The liberas have cameras everywhere they go and TRY to start shit! Personally, I would like to see law enforcement go on strike for about a month just to teach people a lesson. Without the military or NG steppin in.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> It's called liability. No staff on duty and if these people are on the property the government is responsible if anything happens to them.


People are for the most part stupid. I think we can agree that most Americans are stupid and shouldn't be left unattended. Why do you think there are so many warning labels on everything? When you get a chance, take a look at a ladder or gas can and count how many warning labels there are. If someone stops on the road creating a hazard taking pictures, they will be held liable as well as the owner of the property, in this case the federal government. I have people walk behind my truck when I'm baking out because they know that if I hit them, they will get a big paycheck.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> As for people freaking out about parks. It's just the principle that they are using them as pawns. If any other company you were at decided not to pay, would people still stay? What makes the government so special.
> 
> Listen, I am pro law enforcement. I was in the Marines and my fiance was a police officer before she was hit head on by a 70yr old nun and couldn't go back. When I got out, I almost went into law enforcement. I decided to go contractor route instead and then was a commercial scuba diver on oil rigs instead.. Several of my friends are LEO's. Most of them are fed up with it anymore. It seems if they fart too loud, someone has it on video or posts it on facebook. The liberas have cameras everywhere they go and TRY to start shit! Personally, I would like to see law enforcement go on strike for about a month just to teach people a lesson. Without the military or NG steppin in.


I agree with you and I also worked as a commercial diver in San Diego. The parks are being used as pawns but I also see this being sensationalized by the media and if you took the time and went to these parks you would see that the parks are still open but the facilities are closed. Some of the examples like Mt Rushmore are unique in that there so many people visiting them that closing them is a monumental task (no pun intended) I'm sure that closing the gates wasn't enough and the road leading to the top had to closed as well. If you ever went to Sturgis, you know that just the drive to Mt Rushmore is a big part of the experience.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They shut the road because Obama told them to make it hurt. Just like when they tried to close down Wisconsin at least our Governor told them to take a hike.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm getting really sick of Obama's, "My way or the highway"


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> People are for the most part stupid. I think we can agree that most Americans are stupid and shouldn't be left unattended. Why do you think there are so many warning labels on everything? When you get a chance, take a look at a ladder or gas can and count how many warning labels there are. If someone stops on the road creating a hazard taking pictures, they will be held liable as well as the owner of the property, in this case the federal government. I have people walk behind my truck when I'm baking out because they know that if I hit them, they will get a big paycheck.


Agreed, people for the most part are stupid as hell.. Something that really gets me is how weak they are too. Anytime someone gets hurt or killed. BANG.. New law for EVERYONES protection. Just like ephedrine back in the day. It killed like 11 people that were mostly playing sports and overheated which told you not to do anyway. But our controlling government went and banned it. But ibuprofin on the other hand which kills more people than almost any drug every year, is still on the shelf.. Ephedrine is back on sale now but you have to jump thru hoops to get it because of meth.. I know I got a little off track here but yes, people are stupid.. I think there should be LESS laws and safety warnings just to reduce the stupid gene pool. I saw a guy check the gas on a moped with a ****in cigarette lighter! I thought he was jokin until I seen the POOF and he looked up and his hair and eyebrows were all singed.. It was in Margate,Fl. I will never forget that. It would surprise ya how stupid people are. Then, when you get a bunch of them together. You never know what might happen. There should be a law against stupid people!!

As for Sturgis, We stopped there everytime we came thru from Florida to Montana. It is a pretty nice place. Not much going on USUALLY. Went to the Sturgis Rally one time. It was pretty cool. I remember going to bike week in Daytona over the years. I remember one time some guys on Harley's had a crotch rocket strung from a tree..


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Agreed, people for the most part are stupid as hell.. Something that really gets me is how weak they are too. Anytime someone gets hurt or killed. BANG.. New law for EVERYONES protection. Just like ephedrine back in the day. It killed like 11 people that were mostly playing sports and overheated which told you not to do anyway. But our controlling government went and banned it. But ibuprofin on the other hand which kills more people than almost any drug every year, is still on the shelf.. Ephedrine is back on sale now but you have to jump thru hoops to get it because of meth.. I know I got a little off track here but yes, people are stupid.. I think there should be LESS laws and safety warnings just to reduce the stupid gene pool. I saw a guy check the gas on a moped with a ****in cigarette lighter! I thought he was jokin until I seen the POOF and he looked up and his hair and eyebrows were all singed.. It was in Margate,Fl. I will never forget that. It would surprise ya how stupid people are. Then, when you get a bunch of them together. You never know what might happen. There should be a law against stupid people!!
> 
> As for Sturgis, We stopped there everytime we came thru from Florida to Montana. It is a pretty nice place. Not much going on USUALLY. Went to the Sturgis Rally one time. It was pretty cool. I remember going to bike week in Daytona over the years. I remember one time some guys on Harley's had a crotch rocket strung from a tree..


We are being regulated to hell because of special interest groups and frivolous law suits. Give you another example, I'm working out of a forward operating base with just us federal agents, no one else yet because it is a federal installation they built handicap parking and handicap showers because of some federal law that states that all federal installations must have this. We turned the parking spots into a basketball court and I gotta admit the handi shower is pretty cool.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> We are being regulated to hell because of special interest groups and frivolous law suits. Give you another example, I'm working out of a forward operating base with just us federal agents, no one else yet because it is a federal installation they built handicap parking and handicap showers because of some federal law that states that all federal installations must have this. We turned the parking spots into a basketball court and I gotta admit the handi shower is pretty cool.


I know what ya mean. God forbid someone gets left out!! It costed several thousand dollars extra to have those built and will probably never be used. Just senseless waste of money for the off chance someone has to deal with a little inconvenience.. They do it because it wouldbe cheaper than a lawsuit. But if our court system would let bullshit suits go thru the system, it wouldn't be a worry. It just amazes me how crazy some lawsuits are that people bring thru the system. The thing that is even worse is they actually win those bullshit suits. A large portion of the judges on the bench anymore are worthless pieces of liberal shit.

Just like career criminals. They go thru the court system a few times a year. How much would be saved if they just stayed in jail? Most are felony charges anyway. They spend a few months, go commit another felony,then back thru the court system, then to jail, then repeat process..The bad part is, every time they come back out, someone else gets hurt when they commit a crime. Just keep them in there, save some money and it will decrease the crimes a little.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I know what ya mean. God forbid someone gets left out!! It costed several thousand dollars extra to have those built and will probably never be used. Just senseless waste of money for the off chance someone has to deal with a little inconvenience.. They do it because it wouldbe cheaper than a lawsuit. But if our court system would let bullshit suits go thru the system, it wouldn't be a worry. It just amazes me how crazy some lawsuits are that people bring thru the system. The thing that is even worse is they actually win those bullshit suits. A large portion of the judges on the bench anymore are worthless pieces of liberal shit.
> 
> Just like career criminals. They go thru the court system a few times a year. How much would be saved if they just stayed in jail? Most are felony charges anyway. They spend a few months, go commit another felony,then back thru the court system, then to jail, then repeat process..The bad part is, every time they come back out, someone else gets hurt when they commit a crime. Just keep them in there, save some money and it will decrease the crimes a little.


Exactly, frivolous law suits are ruining this country along with the judges that allow them to be heard in their court of law.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I know I'm not delusional and I know I will not follow an illegal order but if someone is pissed at the government and want to kill me to prove a point to the government, know that I will defend myself. Switch your brain to receive when I say that if you think you can use me as an example and kill me because you hate the government, I do this for a living, try and kill me, I will light you the **** up! Have a nice day
> 
> Sorry for the bluntness but I'm starting to see around here (New Mexico) that are pissed at the government and are using us as their sounding board. I tell them to take it up with their congressmen and representatives because I'm sick of it too. Shooting me to prove a point to the government isn't going to change the government.


I though about not responding to your comments but.....

A little touch today are we? So I'm talking in generalities and you actually threaten me singularily. Interesting. You personally may not be delusional but many are and many will obey an illegal order and fire on civilians (depending on the situation). Regarding your "threat", you're talking out your rear end and have no idea what your threatening or who.

Now that being said, I know you weren't and didn't threaten me personally. I'm sure you are frustrated and talking in generalities yourself, however maybe in responding you should watch your grammar. In responding to generalities use "we" or "they". When you use the word "you" the statement (or threat in this case) is then directed at a specific person. Coming from a law enforcement and military family I can understand your frustration... But bring it on... Light you the f&@$ up? Laughable.

Now indeed, you have a great day. 

Oh, ps, watch your language!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I though about not responding to your comments but.....
> 
> A little touch today are we? So I'm talking in generalities and you actually threaten me singularily. Interesting. You personally may not be delusional but many are and many will obey an illegal order and fire on civilians (depending on the situation). Regarding your "threat", you're talking out your rear end and have no idea what your threatening or who.
> 
> ...


Your typical comments like, " The police and troops will shoot the crap out of the civilians. Oath keepers be damned" I'm both so you can understand when I don't think your talking in generalities as I was but I'm dead serious when I say I will not take threats on me lightly.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Your typical comments like, " The police and troops will shoot the crap out of the civilians. Oath keepers be damned" I'm both so you can understand when I don't think your talking in generalities as I was but I'm dead serious when I say I will not take threats on me lightly.


No one said that you had to be a target and not defend yourself, did they? No one wouldn't defend themselves when threatened (and I guess I missed the part where there was a threat against you). And my words are my words and not typical.

But you bring up a good point. My apologies and let me clarify my comment about oath keepers. I'm sure they are a good organization but they alone will not stop or prevent illegal action against civilians nor will they be able to prevent or stop many from following illegal orders. This would apply to law enforcement and troops as well.

Generalities is when I (me specifically) mention a group (police and troops) not a person such as "you". Individually, within those groups, there may be people like yourself, and we need them, but many many are not.

If the time ever came, which I hope it never will, and doubt it will, you, as an individual, will have a hard decision to make regarding what to obey and being able to discern who is fighting who and why. It may not always be clear.. Rock and hard place.

I know your out there doing the right things. I see your other posts and appreciate what you do. I have close friends in various federal law enforcement departments and agencies and I can only imagine your frustration.

I'll end with a thank you... And an admonishment to choose words well and watch your language.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> No one said that you had to be a target and not defend yourself, did they? No one wouldn't defend themselves when threatened (and I guess I missed the part where there was a threat against you). And my words are my words and not typical.
> 
> But you bring up a good point. My apologies and let me clarify my comment about oath keepers. I'm sure they are a good organization but they alone will not stop or prevent illegal action against civilians nor will they be able to prevent or stop many from following illegal orders. This would apply to law enforcement and troops as well.
> 
> ...


I understand I shouldn't use the word "you" in that context. I have been thinking about what you said because I can't understand why someone would think military and law enforcement would fire upon US citizens. I then have noticed a dramatic change in people lately when I'm around people in my uniform. I'm used to the occasional finger and the misinformed comments by liberals as to what we do but lately these comments have become, "You're going to get it soon!" and "When this kicks off you're the first guys to get it!" It doesn't matter what I believe, these people given the opportunity, will kill me just to prove a point. I understand everyone is frustrated but lashing out at officers instead of the real threat, the Obama regime is what I'm seeing and I will be drawn into this by having to defend myself.

I do appologize for offending you and I can see that I misdirected my frustration.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I understand I shouldn't use the word "you" in that context. I have been thinking about what you said because I can't understand why someone would think military and law enforcement would fire upon US citizens. I then have noticed a dramatic change in people lately when I'm around people in my uniform. I'm used to the occasional finger and the misinformed comments by liberals as to what we do but lately these comments have become, "You're going to get it soon!" and "When this kicks off you're the first guys to get it!" It doesn't matter what I believe, these people given the opportunity, will kill me just to prove a point. I understand everyone is frustrated but lashing out at officers instead of the real threat, the Obama regime is what I'm seeing and I will be drawn into this by having to defend myself.
> 
> I do appologize for offending you and I can see that I misdirected my frustration.


Went through the same thing decades ago and my father before me. Those people that say that are the miscreants of the world.. And thankfully, in the minority. But like liberals they are vocal; embarrassingly so. Hang in there.

Btw, just so you know, if you as in "you" and / or any of my friends that I noted in my previous posts were attacked, I'd be the first one to defend them. Or help.. I'm old now..Not as quick as I used to be. Need more guile than strength. 

Apology not necessary but whole heartedly accepted. We need more like you... Thanks again.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The S would sure HTF if state legislatures decide to view closed parks as abandoned and moved to seize and reopen them under state control. I seriously doubt that would happen. I just felt like poking at something today...

I believe this, a make it as painful as possible attitude, could really boomerang. It has that potential. Wisdom tells us that petty spitefulness has the uncanny ability to come back around and bite the behind of who ever started it.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The latest on the furlough is going to go longer than expected and we will not be getting any pay including the pay earned before October 1st. But they are offering a free seminar on how to manage our money. :shock: I think I’m going to roll my retirement over in physical gold and silver just to piss them off.::saber::


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, I'm really confused now... /s/...

The government, specifically this administration, won't let vets view their memorials, kicks people out of their houses and the most stupid, blocks a scenic overview for Mount Rushmore BUT allows an immigration protest on the national mall. 

The sad part is that for the average apathetic low information citizen, who just watches one of the national Barack Chanel's, this lunacy will not be seen and in fact, much of it will be supported. Proving my point about a new Amerika.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> The government, specifically this administration, won't let vets view their memorials, kicks people out of their houses and the most stupid, blocks a scenic overview for Mount Rushmore BUT allows an immigration protest on the national mall.


I must admit, I saw a video clip of the road cones along the highway by Mt Rushmore and my first reaction was: "Boy I wish I did not have to work today because I would LOVE to drive my truck over there and collect all of them." 

I also read a blog post today on one of the liberal weenie web sites that I agreed 100% with. The author's point was that they wanted to put Obama on Mt Rushmore because of how he is handling the slowdown.

I would love to put Obama on Mt Rushmore! I think we should do it in the middle of the night when he asleep. Then when he wakes up he will look around and say: "Where am I? Where are all of my white-honky-cracker servants?" Then he will break down and cry like a little girl because he has never been in the woods and wouldn't know what to do. That would be hilarious! :mrgreen:


----------

